# Medical History Question



## jarko (17 Aug 2004)

I never had any broken bones or problems in my medical history before, but this year on March i was struck by a vehicle as a pedestrian and was injured, no broken bones, just bruised up and had some problems with getting full motion back in my left knee. The mri didnt show any problems. Anyway my medical is coming up and i heard they will be asking about the medical history. I had a perfect history untill now. I mean i had no broken bones but i did have to attend pysiotherapy for about 2-3 months after this accident. I am not sure if i should mention this at my medical examination since i dont want any delays in my file, and i heard if there is a problem with the medical the process could take up to a year  . Anyway i was wondering if i should mention this??

Please help me out.


----------



## Garbageman (17 Aug 2004)

I would tell them.  Not telling them something is just as bad as lying to them.  It's not worth risking your career just to possibly speed up the recruiting process a bit.


----------



## Armymedic (17 Aug 2004)

I would tell, 

as above but also because it seems a soft tissue injury which will heal over time, so shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## McMan (17 Aug 2004)

Yeah I banged up my knee about 5 years ago, let me tell ya it takes a long time to heal.
Don't push it too hard thats my best advice, if it starts hurting while you're doing anything ease off.
Any doc will understand that this takes a while especially if you've had an MRI and nothing showed up, my doc told me it could take a couple of years to heal fully, my problem was, i didn't rest it, lacrosse season is way too important/short to take some time off, and it really doesn't help the healing process.
Bottom line, tell the doc when and how it happened and the physio training you've been doing for it and it should be fine. Keep in mind as well, I haven't gone for a medical with the CF docs, just sports docs so it might be different.


----------



## jarko (18 Aug 2004)

Also i didn't mention that i am 100% healed up now. So that is the main reason i was asking the question.


----------



## combat_medic (18 Aug 2004)

Just to be safe, you may want to get a letter from your physician and/or physiotherapist stating that you made a full recovery from your injuries. It will save them the time of having to look into it, if they are concerned.


----------



## jarko (19 Aug 2004)

How do they check up medical history?? Do they call the doctor or something??


----------



## combat_medic (19 Aug 2004)

The medical staff may call your doctor if they deem it necessary, but you must give your permission in order for them to disclose confidential medical information (a release may be in some of the recruiting forms, I don't recall... it's been a while for me). In any case, if you can save them the time of having to call your physician or physiotherapist, your wait time for recruiting will be a lot shorter.


----------



## jarko (19 Aug 2004)

Thank you combat medic and everyone else for the replies. I will try getting a doctors letter tommorow morning.


----------



## Hedgehog18 (12 Sep 2007)

Hi I have my Medical Exam On tuesday Sept 18tth and i dont have a family doctor nor do i remember when i had one last (been atleast 8 years) will the fact that i dont know my last vacine dates or my last physical ect affect my enrollment ?


----------



## old medic (12 Sep 2007)

Usually your immunization history is kept by your local public health unit or authority and
not your family doctor. 

Inquire with them (or the places you have lived) about getting copies of your immunization
records. 

The date of your last civilian physical won't affect anything.


----------



## Hedgehog18 (12 Sep 2007)

I know my last shots were in grade 11 just dont have the papers anymore also living in a different province, do i need the papers when i go in? They didnt tell me i needed anytihng thanks for the help.


----------



## kincanucks (12 Sep 2007)

Hedgehog18 said:
			
		

> I know my last shots were in grade 11 just dont have the papers anymore also living in a different province, do i need the papers when i go in? They didnt tell me i needed anytihng thanks for the help.


You don't need any medical papers when you go in but you need to know your medical history.  If there is a requirement for you to get  medical information then they will inform you of that when appropriate.  A point on immunizations, if you can't prove what you have had then you get them all again.


----------



## Hedgehog18 (12 Sep 2007)

Thanks so much puts alot of worrys out of my mind, i can list of the top of my head most times i went to the hopital and most scars on my body cept a few on my had lol. Well this shall be the 5 times getting the vaccines in about that many years. hmm maybe ill get them tattooed on my arm lol i need to stop loseing the paper.


----------



## PMedMoe (12 Sep 2007)

Hedgehog18 said:
			
		

> i need to stop loseing the paper.



When you get your immunization book, keep it in a *SAFE* place (good spot is with your passport, if you have one).  Also, a good idea is to photocopy it (including cover page with your particulars on it) in the event it does get misplaced.


----------



## Hedgehog18 (12 Sep 2007)

haha actually i was robed a few month passport went with everything and i mena everything else lol but thanks for the tip i have a safe box in the bank now for my documents ect.


----------

